# Need Help



## Barbara (May 7, 2005)

I've had a racing pigeon I've been feeding for over a month. I finally caught him and have contacted the secretary of his club. Evidently, owners are really, really hard to locate. I was sure the I.D. info would be all that was necessary. Now, my problem. I've had him in a dog crate for a week. I bring him indoors at night. He's eating well and seems okay, but I don't want to keep him locked up. I guess "Pidge" belongs to me now. I've waited for a week to hear from his "owner" and I'm not sure that returning him at this late date is best for Pidge.
Question: Am I feeding him okay? He gets good brand of mixed wild bird seed, cracked corn and black oiled sunflower seeds ... and, of course, water. Can I offer anything else?
Big Question: I'm willing to release him. Is he likely to stay with me? I would prefer that he doesn't panic and fly away. He came here every day for a month to eat and rest. I don't want him to starve. Do I build a shelter? Will it look like the one at home? I don't have any idea what it should be like. How would I release him in order not to frighten him away?
Really Big Question: If I should be lucky enough to make him part of my family (he and my dogs seem to tolerate one another beautifully ... in fact, when he was loose, they made wide berths around him, and he doesn't react at all!), what happens if I'm away over the summer?? Would I need to make "arrangements" for his care? Would I take him with me? I'm sorry to be so naive, but I'm only familiar with caged pet birds. I've got a sun conure I'm crazy about!
Since Pidge was lost (I assume) during a race (he had a #8 band along with the two regular bands on his legs), I doubt his owner will be anxious to have him back. I really need some help, but I'm getting awfully attached to this pigeon. He coos, and I melt. I'm trying to keep contact by petting him at night, but I've heard that pigeons (surprisingly) don't like to be touched! I'm floundering here. Can you help?
Many thanks ... Barbara


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barbara,

I wouldn't release this bird. If the "8" on the band is the band size, then that's a large sized band and the bird isn't a racing pigeon but some type of fancy or show pigeon who cannot fly well enough to get back to where s/he came from.

If you would care to post all the letters and numbers on the band to me at [email protected], I'd be happy to try and find out at least what kind of pigeon it is.

Please replace the cracked corn in the diet with unpopped pop corn .. much better for the pigeon. Since you have only the one bird you might want to consider getting actual pigeon/dove mix for it. The wild bird seed is fine, but real pigeon mix would be better.

It sounds like you have certainly done your part for this bird, and I think you should keep it as a pet. There are many threads here on Pigeon-Talk about housing for one or just a few pigeons. Some are quite easy and inexpensive to set up.

I don't think that pigeons totally dislike being touched but that it's more of a dislike of you trespassing on their "space". For sure, some do not tolerate touching or handling of any type well but most will gradually get used to your gentle and loving actions towards them.

Please keep us posted, and please don't release this bird.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Sounds like your doing a good job with your new pet. Pigeon food is a good idea. You can find it at feed, pet, bird stores. You might use a bird or rabbit cage.


----------

